# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Romeo

## lizann

Luke Mitchell has hinted that there could be trouble ahead for Romeo and Indi's relationship in Home and Away.

The Summer Bay duo - who became an item late last year - will see their romance coming under increased strain as the soap's 2011 storylines progress.

Speaking to TV Week about what is in store for his character, Mitchell explained: "There are a lot of interesting times ahead for Romeo. A lot of relationship stuff, a lot of ups and downs. He goes through a really torturous time. It's a very rocky path."

The actor confirmed that Indi (Samara Weaving) being at university while Romeo remains at school will be a particular source of tension in the months ahead.

He said: "That doesn't help a relationship because the reason Romeo's still at school is because he failed the HSC to be with Indi, which turns out to be a spanner in the works from the get-go. Indi goes through a pretty hard phase as well. There's a bit of drifting apart. They're both just trying to balance things out, trying to work out what's really going on."

Meanwhile, a teaser clip recently released by Home and Away bosses shows Romeo kissing Ruby Buckton (Rebecca Breeds) as part of a new love triangle storyline.

Speaking of the twist, Mitchell said: "I saw the teaser and was like, 'Wow, that's certainly going to raise some eyebrows!'. She decides that Romeo is the guy for her, but time will tell if this is actually the case."

----------

Dazzle (16-01-2011), tammyy2j (17-01-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Is he not going to get together with Ruby now?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is he not going to get together with Ruby now?


I hate Ruby, Romeo is well suited to Indi

----------


## Perdita

I agree, prefer him with Indi rather than Ruby

----------


## tammyy2j

Home and Away boss Cameron Welsh has revealed that fans will see "a new side" to the characters of Indigo Walker, Romeo Smith and Ruby Buckton this year.

As first reported in November, the Summer Bay trio are to feature in a surprise love triangle storyline over the coming months as Ruby decides that Romeo is the man for her, despite his relationship with Indigo.

Speaking to TV Week about the plot, Welsh explained: "It will be one of our big storylines for 2011 - fans will definitely take sides on this one.

"Luke Mitchell, Rebecca Breeds and Samara Weaving are having a great time with this storyline, and we'll see a new side to all of them as they face the consequences of their actions."

Romeo and Indi have previously been tipped to "drift apart" as 2011's storylines develop.

----------


## Perdita

Rebecca Breeds has explained why her Home and Away character Ruby Buckton will become fixated on Romeo Smith in a new storyline.

As first revealed in November, a new Summer Bay twist will see Ruby decide that Romeo is the man for her - despite his romance with Indigo Walker (Samara Weaving).

In an interview with Adelaide Now, Breeds commented: "Ruby heats things up with Romeo this year. There's some fun there just for sure. She's just looking for true love and she thinks she may have found it in Romeo. There's the obvious drama, because Romeo is with someone."

Defending her alter ego's behaviour, she continued: "Ruby genuinely believes they are meant to be together. She's been told by a clairvoyant they are meant to be together. I guess when you're her age and you're told something like that, that it's destiny, she's now wondering if it's meant to be - is she supposed to wait, or is she supposed to be a catalyst for it?

"Ruby has a lot of insecurity because Ruby never really had a father figure. There's a lot of looking to belong and looking for love because she's had a displaced family life, and she feels like Romeo is her family. 

"Romeo has some issues of his own. He is struggling with his relationship with Indi. The pair find themselves in a similar place of understanding."

In real life, Breeds has been in a relationship with Luke Mitchell - who plays Romeo - for nearly a year.


DS

----------


## lizann

> Rebecca Breeds has explained why her Home and Away character Ruby Buckton will become fixated on Romeo Smith in a new storyline.
> 
> As first revealed in November, a new Summer Bay twist will see Ruby decide that Romeo is the man for her - despite his romance with Indigo Walker (Samara Weaving).
> 
> In an interview with Adelaide Now, Breeds commented: "Ruby heats things up with Romeo this year. There's some fun there just for sure. She's just looking for true love and she thinks she may have found it in Romeo. There's the obvious drama, because Romeo is with someone."
> 
> Defending her alter ego's behaviour, she continued: "Ruby genuinely believes they are meant to be together. She's been told by a clairvoyant they are meant to be together. I guess when you're her age and you're told something like that, that it's destiny, she's now wondering if it's meant to be - is she supposed to wait, or is she supposed to be a catalyst for it?
> 
> "Ruby has a lot of insecurity because Ruby never really had a father figure. There's a lot of looking to belong and looking for love because she's had a displaced family life, and she feels like Romeo is her family. 
> ...


First Liam, then the driving teacher and now Romeo when will she become fixated on someone that will take her off the show

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Luke Mitchell has discussed his new infidelity storyline, admitting that his character Romeo Smith regrets cheating on girlfriend Indigo Walker.

Later this week, fans in the UK will see Romeo succumb to temptation by falling for the charms of Ruby Buckton, played by Rebecca Breeds.

As Romeo decides to sleep with Ruby, he is unaware of the fact that Indi (Samara Weaving) had been planning for them to spend the night together.

Mitchell told the Daily Star: "Romeo is worried Indi is going to break up with him. She has been acting strange. When Ruby declares her love, Romeo is gobsmacked and they end up sleeping together.

"He regrets it almost immediately. Indi is the girl for him and when he finds out she was planning their own romantic night together, he feels terrible."

Mitchell and Breeds are an item in real life and confirmed their relationship last April.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away actress Rebecca Breeds has said that her character Ruby will soon be in grave danger after falling "into despair".

In coming weeks, audiences will see feisty Ruby pursue high-school heart-throb Romeo, despite him being in a relationship with her best friend Indi. However, after finally getting her man, Romeo betrays her, sending Ruby into a downward spiral.

Breeds told TV Week: "Ruby is friends with Indi and she cares for her, but in her mind she thinks Indi will be happier in the long run if she's not with Romeo. They've been going in different directions lately and she thinks Indi will get over it.

"[But when Romeo dumps her] she's so distraught that her health begins to suffer - and it's a big deal because she's diabetic. She's fallen so far into despair that she can't be bothered looking after herself."

Samara Weaving, who plays Indi, recently revealed that her character will need time to grieve following the development.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away pair Luke Mitchell and Samara Weaving have described filming their characters' proposal scenes as "weird".

Indigo 'Indi' Walker (Weaving) will shortly be offered a new job, which prompts boyfriend Romeo Smith (Mitchell) to pop the question after fearing her departure.

Mitchell told TV Week: "The fact that Indi's been offered a job brings up the prospect of being separated from her again.

"And Romeo doesn't deal with that well. He's finally got the girl of his dreams, and she might be going away."

Weaving added that Indi's acceptance to the proposal is "beautiful", but that filming the scenes themselves were strange for the actors.

"They're having a bite to eat and there aren't many people there. Indi is shocked, but also just overwhelmed with happiness," she said.

"Luke and I were just freaking out because it was so weird. We used our nerves to our advantage, though, because obviously neither of us has been proposed to before."

Romeo has been involved in an infidelity storyline in the soap, after having an affair with Ruby Buckton, played by Rebecca Breeds.

Mitchell previously described on-screen kissing as "weird".

----------


## tammyy2j



----------

Dazzle (25-06-2011)

----------


## alan45

Home and Away Luke Mitchell has revealed that his character Romeo Smith is facing a break-up from wife Indi (Samara Weaving).

The couple - who have faced various struggles since their wedding last year - may end their relationship after realising they want different things.

"Romeo needs to be true to himself and follow his passion, which is surfing, but Indi wants him to put on a suit and have a 9 to 5 job, which he just doesn't want to do," Mitchell told TV Week.

"They're not very happy and are at loggerheads in terms of what makes them happy as individuals."

Their relationship becomes further strained when Indi's new friend Logan (David Berry) buys her expensive earrings for her birthday.

"It makes the hairs on the back of Romeo's neck stand up," Mitchell said. "He starts to wonder, 'What have I been missing out on while I've been on the surfing circuit?'"

Unbeknown to Romeo, Logan had attempted to kiss his wife the previous week. Mitchell said: "He doesn't know this guy from a bar of soap!

"Alarm bells are ringing about what is going on in the marriage. Indi has been suspicious about him spending time with Ruby, and Romeo's starting to ask why she's spending so much time with this guy."

Romeo shares a complicated history with Ruby (Rebecca Breeds) as a previous storyline saw him sleep with her while he was dating Indi.

----------


## Perdita

Luke Mitchell and Rebecca Breeds have denied that they are engaged.

Mitchell, who plays Romeo Smith to Breeds's Ruby Buckton in the Australian soap, was rumoured to have proposed to his girlfriend of two years after they were spotted on Hayman Island earlier this week. 

However, the duo later insisted to the Herald Sun that they were just enjoying a holiday to celebrate Mitchell's birthday while they had a break in production from Home and Away.

In October last year, Mitchell and Breeds were believed to be considering marriage and moving in together after they were seen looking at an apartment for sale in Sydney.

Mitchell has previously said that they "like to have arguments" about "anything and everything", while Breeds said: "We do have little tiffs. I push his buttons. We're not perfect - we're just a healthy, normal couple."

Mitchell's character Romeo once cheated on his on-screen wife with Ruby. After the scenes were filmed, they said that it was "fun to do" but insisted that they didn't want to become more permanent "love interests on the show".

----------


## Perdita

RANDY Ruby Buckton is set to take advantage of Romeo and Indigo Walker’s marriage breakdown.

The gorgeous babe has been insisting her feelings for surf dude Romeo are platonic, despite their friendship causing major problems for Indi.

But when the couple decide to separate Ruby seizes the moment and pounces on Romeo.

Sadly for Ruby, the hunk is devastated afterwards and tells Ruby they will never be anything other than friends.

A Home and Away insider said: “Romeo is really cut up when his marriage falls apart. He hits the bottle and returns to the Summer Bay House to find Ruby waiting for him. When he leans in for a kiss she pounces.”

Fans of the hit Channel 5 soap will be able to watch all the drama unfold this summer

----------

tammyy2j (23-04-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm with Indi here Romeo is an idiot

----------


## shalagee

From sad experience I can say that such basic differences in what you want in a marriage only gets worse over time. Anyone who expects a free spirit to become a 9 to 5 is doomed to failure. Romeo and Indi aren't too young, their priorities are too different to make a success of their marriage

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Romeo Smith will be devastated when an accident leaves his surfing career in jeopardy in a forthcoming storyline.

Romeo's dreams suffer a setback when a car driven by Ruby Buckton's ex Steve hits him in scenes soon to air in Australia.

The incident occurs just as Romeo's future is looking bright because he has just won a surfing competition.

Luke Mitchell, who plays Romeo, told TV Week: "Romeo tries to jump out of the way, but lands awkwardly and ends up tearing a ligament in his knee. 

"It's just a harsh blow and it's not a matter of who did it or how it happened, it's just, 'You've got to be kidding me!'"

Romeo makes the injury worse by failing to visit the hospital straight away as he is meeting a potential sponsor. When he finally receives a diagnosis from Sid Walker (Robert Mammone), he hears that he may never surf again.

Mitchell continued: "He doesn't have the love of his life Indi or the other thing he loves most, so he's not in a good place."

The actor added that there will be "very heavy emotional twists and turns" as the story progresses.

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and early June on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Luke Mitchell has revealed that his character Romeo Smith's injury crisis will get worse.

Romeo's surfing career suffers a setback when his knee is seriously hurt in a car crash in the soap. His father-in-law Sid (Robert Mammone) becomes concerned that he may even have to amputate the leg.

Mitchell explained that the injury ends up pulling him closer towards Ruby (Rebecca Breeds).

"Romeo is freaking out because he's in an extreme amount of pain and he doesn't know what is going on, but he knows that it's really painful," he told TV Week.

"It's when Sid sees how much pain he's in and how many painkillers he's taken that he realises how serious the situation is."

Romeo's injury also leads his ex-wife Indi (Samara Weaving) to rush to the hospital to see how he is doing, but is told to leave by Ruby. However, when Romeo wakes up from he calls out for Indi instead of Ruby.

"He has so much history with Indi and he's going through a relationship breakdown, but Ruby doesn't take too kindly to it," Mitchell added.

Ruby decides to stay close to Romeo, and suggests that they open a surf shop together due to his surfing career collapse.

Mitchell added: "Romeo isn't overly enthused about it because he's pretty down about not being able to surf, but he eventually comes round to the idea and Ruby convinces him it's something they could do together.

Romeo later finds out about Ruby turning Indi away, and has a frank discussion with her about the end of the marriage.

"Romeo is really up and down and he's not sure where he stands, but he knows after the conversation with Indi that the marriage is over," Mitchell explained.

"It's more of a 'why not?' thing. Indi's moved on. Ruby's in love with him and wants to be with him. He's hurting and wants to be with someone. He loves Ruby on some level."

Mitchell added that he expects a "mixed reaction" from fans about the storyline.

----------


## tammyy2j

For a real life couple they really have zero chemistry on screen and are very boring

----------


## walsh2509

Logan , anyone else think this guy is a total creep, seems like a slimeball - just something so smarmy about him.  I like this from the Urban Dictionary : Smarmy :- A certain attitude often accompanied by a squinty look and a superior smile that makes you instantly hate a person. Similar to snobby.  Logan to a T

----------


## shalagee

> Logan , anyone else think this guy is a total creep, seems like a slimeball - just something so smarmy about him.  I like this from the Urban Dictionary : Smarmy :- A certain attitude often accompanied by a squinty look and a superior smile that makes you instantly hate a person. Similar to snobby.  Logan to a T


I think the actor looks squinty and has a goofy smile, I'm not sure if that's part of what his character is supposed to convey. Just maybe he is a really good actor and he is smarmy in character not just in looks.

----------


## Dazzle

> Logan , anyone else think this guy is a total creep, seems like a slimeball - just something so smarmy about him.  I like this from the Urban Dictionary : Smarmy :- A certain attitude often accompanied by a squinty look and a superior smile that makes you instantly hate a person. Similar to snobby.  Logan to a T


I agree with you, walsh.  I don't trust him at all.

----------


## shalagee

Now Romeo is busy trying to convince himself he's over Indi. I think it's interesting that Romeo has more chemistry on screen with Indi than with  Ruby and he is a real life couple with the actress who plays Ruby. I think Indi should show some strength of character and stop her thing with Logan, it's not going anywhere in the long run.

----------


## walsh2509

He's to clean cut to be true - was it banker or stockbroker- fly guy, there is going to be something he's hiding. Just flew in from Hong Kong or where ever it was, "high flyer" totally loaded yet is hanging about SB.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Romeo Smith tries to reunite with estranged wife Indi in an upcoming storyline.

Romeo is left betrayed when girlfriend Ruby reveals she lied about her pregnancy.

Luke Mitchell, who plays Romeo, told TV Week: "His whole life has just been turned upside down! He'd just wrapped his head around spending his life with Ruby and having a child. Now, none of that will happen."

Teasing how his alter ego turns his attention back to Indi, the star revealed: "Indi is first to provide Romeo with support. Someone had to look after him and no-one else was there - I guess it was her trying to reach out.

"Ruby wants to try and fix things with Romeo, but he is so incredibly hurt that he has very little interest in what she has to say.

"Liam tells Romeo to take it slow with Indi and informs him that Indi is now at a point in her life where she is trying to move on."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and early September on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## shalagee

> Home and Away's Romeo Smith tries to reunite with estranged wife Indi in an upcoming storyline.
> 
> Romeo is left betrayed when girlfriend Ruby reveals she lied about her pregnancy.
> 
> Luke Mitchell, who plays Romeo, told TV Week: "His whole life has just been turned upside down! He'd just wrapped his head around spending his life with Ruby and having a child. Now, none of that will happen."
> 
> Teasing how his alter ego turns his attention back to Indi, the star revealed: "Indi is first to provide Romeo with support. Someone had to look after him and no-one else was there - I guess it was her trying to reach out.
> 
> "Ruby wants to try and fix things with Romeo, but he is so incredibly hurt that he has very little interest in what she has to say.
> ...


YEAH! I don't like Ruby with Romeo even though they are a real life couple their on screen chemistry is nil.

----------

